# Rear Camber Adjustment/Shimming/Kits?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The beauty of a trailing axle is the camber does not change throughout its range of travel....caster and toe are also unaffected.

I'm misunderstanding what you are trying to accomplish.

Rob


----------



## Shifty (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm trying to add more positive camber. I have a set of 18x9.5's that are gonna need some adjustment to fit under the fender.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Shifty said:


> I'm trying to add more positive camber. I have a set of 18x9.5's that are gonna need some adjustment to fit under the fender.


In the early years of this rear axle design there were shim plates that could be installed between the assembly and hub bearing for camber/caster/toe adjustment.......I'm talking back in the eighties on this one.

About the only suggestion that comes to mind is to ask a shop that does four wheel alignments.

Best of luck on this one.

Rob


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

I think you mean Negative camber... and there is still shims to adjust for issues on the rear axle that you can use. they typically are installed under the hub, so the hub/and brake assembly are on the same Angle


----------



## Shifty (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, my bad negative camber. So are said camber shims available anywhere or is it kinda a custom fab deal?


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE Alignment Shim


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Manufacturer does not recommend you stack more than 2 shims together. That would be a total of 1 degree of negative camber in the rear.

However, I have read about a certain Sonic owner that shimmed to negative 2...


----------

